# Bow String



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

I have access to a bow press but this will be the first bow I string. Does anyone have any recommendations on bow strings and where to get them?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Dark Archer Custom Strings
https://www.alignable.com/lehi-ut/dark-archer-customs
https://www.facebook.com/darkarchercustoms/about/

Kenneth builds great strings to order and at a reasonable price. I definitely recommend him.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I haven't seen Alpinebowman post here for a while but check this past thread.
https://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/198429-new-bows-where-get-tuned.html


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Lots of good string makers out there. Do your research and pick one. I have used several commercial strings and if you go on Archery Talk and ask the question, you will get a mirrad of answers. Gas seems to be the newest rage when it comes to commercially made strings, similar to what the rage used to be about Winners Choice. I generally stay away from smaller string makers, not because of their lack of skill, but fear that they do not have the equipment needed to pre-stretch the strings to minimize overall string stretch over the life of the string. I have strings on two of my bows that are over 3 years old and still holding their length and are in good shape. My third bow has a string that is at least 5 years old. I don't shoot that bow too much. The axel to axel length, brace height, peep rotation and position hasn't changed at all in all that time. It was made by Winners Choice. Pricy string, but for that long of life, worth the cost. I have used other makers as well, but find that the string material is much more important than the string maker.


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I install and shoot Buckslayer Bowstrings on all my bows and my friend's bows.

I also used Catfish Custom strings which were close to the same quality.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Finnegan said:


> Dark Archer Custom Strings
> https://www.alignable.com/lehi-ut/dark-archer-customs
> https://www.facebook.com/darkarchercustoms/about/
> 
> Kenneth builds great strings to order and at a reasonable price. I definitely recommend him.


If you can't go this route, I'd go with America's Best Bowstrings (ABB).


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

I’ll give another shout to buckslayer bowstrings. I’m about to make an order soon actually for a set of Mercury. There are tons of makers on ArcheryTalk. He is one of the best. Gas is good, Catfish Customs, Threadz, 60x. Buckslayer currently has a fast turn around. He does prestretch everything. I had zero stretch and peep rotation in my current set for the two years I’ve had them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Brettski7 said:


> I'll give another shout to buckslayer bowstrings. I'm about to make an order soon actually for a set of Mercury. There are tons of makers on ArcheryTalk. He is one of the best. Gas is good, Catfish Customs, Threadz, 60x. Buckslayer currently has a fast turn around. He does prestretch everything. I had zero stretch and peep rotation in my current set for the two years I've had them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had bad luck with 60X, but then, I can't draw a tag either even if there were two tags available and I was the only applicant!


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

High Desert Elk said:


> I've had bad luck with 60X, but then, I can't draw a tag either even if there were two tags available and I was the only applicant!


That sucks on many accounts lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

I've had good luck with my 60x string I have on my hunting bow. It is not so much the builder as it is the material. The string has remained good, the cables were worn from the cable slide. I installed a PSE cable roller and new cables. That has made a wear difference.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Ken does a good job. When I don't have the interest in messing with my bow, I just take it to him and he gets me back up and running in about a week or less. Off season should be pretty quick.

Btw, haven't had a peep rotate on his strings yet.


----------

